# The first newly built vinyl presses in almost 4 decades.



## thehardknoxlife (Mar 20, 2006)

I thought this was pretty cool.



> Third Man Pressing Opens Its Doors, Begin Manufacturing February 25
> 
> Third Man Records is proud to announce the official opening of its state-of-the-art vinyl production facility in the heart of Detroit’s historic Cass Corridor neighborhood on February 25th. The past year has been spent investing creative energy and passion into crafting a meticulously designed boutique vinyl record production facility with a unique customer experience, providing visual evidence to visitors of vinyl’s beauty and importance. Third Man Pressing is an investment in Third Man Records’ hometown, a neighborhood within a city both rich with musical history, creating a space that is as inspiring as it is prolific.
> 
> As the first label to operate a fleet of brand new, environmentally efficient pressing machinery within a purpose-built manufacturing infrastructure, Third Man Pressing minimizes water waste by using recycled water from the record curing process in the air conditioning system, thus creating the only fully climate-controlled pressing plant work environment in the world. Each pressing station is outfitted with a digital touch screen control for temperature, hydraulic compression, and extruder speed, equaling increased control for the highly trained staff as well as a superior product. The plant was engineered to not only be environmentally sustainable, but also community sensitive with its innovative noise reduction construction techniques.


Source


----------



## Chris1320 (Aug 8, 2015)

The man, Jack... looks like it'll be damn nice.They've been working on it a year or more I think. And as a bonus it'll relieve some of the burden on UPR pressing, so stuff for other bands will be made quicker. Third Man took precendnce over there I think. And as a result the others got delayed in their pressing . And, Third Man will probably have way better quality control for their stuff. There were some issues with Vault packages from UPR I hear. I didn't nit pick over mine, but some did. definitely a good thing for the music/vinyl industry


----------

